# Problem with new TPMS sensor



## Antonino (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi, i'm having a problema with a new tpms sensor. I had the sensor activated with the special tool and everything went fine. But after 2 days the sensor stopped working for no reason.

I contacted the guy who did the activation and he told me that the sensor is faulty and is useless to do the the calibration again. But the shop that sold me the sensor is telling me that i have to make the activation again. The sensor is an original GM part.

So i don't know who to trust. I mean, for me it would be way easier to do the calibration again and see what happens. But the guy is very persistent in his position and I don't have another option.

For context, I'm from Argentina. The calibration tool costs about 200 dollars, so buying its not an option.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Antonino said:


> Hi, i'm having a problema with a new tpms sensor. I had the sensor activated with the special tool and everything went fine. But after 2 diays the sensor stopped working for no reason.
> 
> I contacted the guy who did the activation and he told me that the sensor is faulty and is useless to do the the calibration again. But the shop that sold me the sensor is telling me that i have to make the activation again. The sensor is an original GM part.
> 
> ...


We had some new ones put on our Camaro that got switched to new wheels after new tire installation that went 2 days and then forgot themselves. I complained to the tire shop who told me it is common for them to do that once and then to bring it back for recalibration. 

I brought it back, they recalibrated and I never ran into the issue again. 

Weird stuff.


----------



## Antonino (Nov 12, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> We had some new ones put on our Camaro that got switched to new wheels after new tire installation that went 2 days and then forgot themselves. I complained to the tire shop who told me it is common for them to do that once and then to bring it back for recalibration.
> 
> I brought it back, they recalibrated and I never ran into the issue again.
> 
> Weird stuff.


Well, it didn't work. They did the calibration yesterday and the sensor was working perfectly. Today I went to start the car and a TPMS error showed up. 

I don't understand how the sensor activates but after 1 day it stops working for no reason.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The calibration tool is only $10 plus shipping. But it only does certain models. It's not universal for all models.

It's possible they used the wrong frequency for the car.


----------



## Antonino (Nov 12, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> The calibration tool is only $10 plus shipping. But it only does certain models. It's not universal for all models.


I'm from Argentina and it's cost $200 here, so it's not an option.


snowwy66 said:


> It's possible they used the wrong frequency for the car.


I don't think so. The guy only does calibrations for Chevy cars that use the same sensor as the Cruze.

I just thought of something. I have the old sensor (that is working) in the glovebox , it just has a broken valve seal. Could it cause an interference with the new one and make it loose connection?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No. You're calibrated for what's in the tires. 
That means the old one is no longer in memory.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Antonino said:


> I'm from Argentina and it's cost $200 here, so it's not an option.
> 
> I don't think so. The guy only does calibrations for Chevy cars that use the same sensor as the Cruze.
> 
> I just thought of something. I have the old sensor (that is working) in the glovebox , it just has a broken valve seal. Could it cause an interference with the new one and make it loose connection?


To be sure, take it out of the car and either toss it or put it somewhere else.

I would go back to the calibrator and have him do it again. This should be a customer service thing for him. If you get a new sensor, you'll be paying him again anyways as the probable failure was not his fault, if not you'll be a happy customer telling others about him.


----------



## Antonino (Nov 12, 2021)

Seems that the calibration guy was right. Today I told the seller that the sensor failed again and they gave me my money back right away.

I think I'm gonna try to use the old sensor with the valve of the new one, because it was working fine.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

See if you can replace the battery first.


----------



## Antonino (Nov 12, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> See if you can replace the battery first.


I didn't know you can do that.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know if it's possible. That's why I see if you can. Otherwise. I wouldn't waste my time reinstalling. Things go out. Tire sensors too. 

And yours is how old? That you want to put back in.

My next set of tires is going to include new sensors.


----------



## Antonino (Nov 12, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't know if it's possible. That's why I see if you can. Otherwise. I wouldn't waste my time reinstalling. Things go out. Tire sensors too.
> 
> And yours is how old? That you want to put back in.
> 
> My next set of tires is going to include new sensors.


It's a 2018 with 22,000 kilometers. From what I've seen tpms sensors can last from 5 to 10 years.


----------

